# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  LG update (05. Oct. 2017) - New models added

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users,* 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every    update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and    bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.   *Software version:* *15.26.1127* *Release date:* *05. Oct. 2017*  *Added New LG Models:*  LG   G3 A (LG-F410S) - EFS Clear Unlock, SW Change, IMEI Repair, MAC  Repair,  Reboot into normal mode, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup /  RestoreLG G5 SE (LG-H840AR) - EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Network Backup / RestoreLG G6 (LG-H870V) - EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / RestoreLG Q6 (LG-M700A) - EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / RestoreLG V10 (LG-RS987) - Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / RestoreLG K20 (LG-VS501) - Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Network Backup / Restore  
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

